# Im new on archery talk.



## soonerbowgirl24 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wanted to say high, I heard this website was awsome! I will be asking a lot of questions because i love archery and want to learn all about it. thanks everyone.:wave3:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to archery talk


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! We'll all be glad to help to the best of our abilities. Hope you like it here!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

:welcomesign: feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

soonerbowgirl24 said:


> Just wanted to say high, I heard this website was awsome! I will be asking a lot of questions because i love archery and want to learn all about it. thanks everyone.:wave3:


welcome new esteemed member! Glad to have ya! :jazzmatazzes::yo::welcome::hatparty: if a question about ANYTHING be sure to ask and we or the adults on the forum will be sure to answer in a quick accurate manner.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to AT :wink: hope u have fun and ask as many questions as u like :smile:

Gemma :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

welcome :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

soonerbowgirl24. Welcome:wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Howdy and welcome!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

:welcomesign:


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

were here to help welcome to at :welcome:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> welcome new esteemed member! Glad to have ya! :jazzmatazzes::yo::welcome::hatparty: if a question about ANYTHING be sure to ask and we or the adults on the forum will be sure to answer in a quick accurate manner.


That's a bit much...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> That's a bit much...


well I was bored so seeing as she is an avid archer I think that proper invotations are in order. Your also just jealous that your's wasn't as good as mine lol.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> well I was bored so seeing as she is an avid archer I think that proper invotations are in order. You're also just jealous that yours wasn't as good as mine lol.


What are you talking about? My post was titled with "kegan". How can you possibly beat that! Just kidding.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

:tongue:sup


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome Welcome!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to AT:cocktail:


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcomee
Ne questionss, jus askk.


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey, welcome aboard! Have a lot of fun with archery, it's a really cool sport. And by the way, don't ever, EVER feel intimidated about being new. About half of the kids writing in this thread only joined last year (me included)


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Any bowfishing Q's just shoot me a PM


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Like a few of the other fellows said, if you have a question, ask it!


----------



## bowmanaj (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome, Im pretty new here too


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome and have fun


----------



## machogirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*i am new 2 this website 2*

I have ben shooting sence i was 4 years old but i am trying my best 2 do really good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

welcome:shade::star:. remember, ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome:shade: Ask and it will be given to you.


----------

